# The bleach test says...



## milk and honey

Positive! I tested the urine of 2 does today...Delta I was pretty sure had settled and Feta.  Feta was not able to settle last year after a particularly difficult kidding that spring. I just figured she was "broke"... I hope she really is pg. she's such a good momma! I'll be watching her udder very closely. 
Delta is due feb 14, Feta????


----------



## nancy d

Sweet! And what is the bleach test?


----------



## ArborGoats

I've never heard of the bleach test? Do you put a urine sample in bleach and get a reaction?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm interested as well.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Me too! LOL


----------



## HoukFarms

Same here ! What is the Bleach Test?


----------



## WalshKidsGoats

Never heard of it either!


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

Wellllllllll what is it me too interested


----------



## kramsay

Oh man explain!


----------



## lauraanimal1

We are all interested!  onder:
:whatgoat::book:


----------



## happybleats

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/pregnancy-test-143988/


----------



## lauraanimal1

Awesome I am going to have to do this after I breed my does. But then wont the neighbors get a kick outta watching me follow the does around with a cup or a bucket....lol
onder::slapfloor:


----------



## HoukFarms

That's crazy !!


----------



## nchen7

bleach test! is there nothing I won't learn from this forum!!!!!

hope the tests are accurate for you!!


----------



## ciwheeles

The things I learn on TGS... Lol I actually want to try this out now!


----------



## Dani-1995

Well looks like I'm going to try this! My girl should be 6 weeks. I can compare her to the doeling and see what the difference is... fingers crossed!


----------



## milk and honey

Apparently it's pretty accurate in the cattle biz...and I hope in the goat biz too


----------



## CritterCarnival

Attach a solo cup to a dowel with duct tape to catch the urine from a distance. Mine would move away as soon as I reached down behind them until I made my gizmo.


----------



## Dani-1995

Well I shouldn't have a problem catching the urine. Seems like sugar aims for my feet every time.


----------



## happybleats

> Well I shouldn't have a problem catching the urine. Seems like sugar aims for my feet every time.


Isnt that the truth LOL


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

milk and honey said:


> Positive! I tested the urine of 2 does today...Delta I was pretty sure had settled and Feta. Feta was not able to settle last year after a particularly difficult kidding that spring. I just figured she was "broke"... I hope she really is pg. she's such a good momma! I'll be watching her udder very closely.
> Delta is due feb 14, Feta????


Where does it tell about the test, I have searched every where


----------



## ksalvagno

Did you read through the thread HappyBleats posted? It is in there.


----------



## happybleats

Link is on page 2


----------



## milk and honey

Page one actually


----------



## Axykatt

Peggy Sue does her business on command, but my other does are shy tinklers.


----------



## Scottyhorse

How far along do they need to be to test? I have one that is hopefully two weeks along, and one that is hopefully 4 days along.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would think that they need to be at least 2 weeks along, in other words, long enough after they are bred that the embryos implanted.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok, thanks. I'll wait till this weekend and test her and compare it to one of the non pregnant does.


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

happybleats said:


> Link is on page 2


Good morning, 
Good Morning, I went to the page two site for info on the use of bleach ...............there was nothing thee that I could see the net quote said it was pae one but ot sure where that would be listed as I believed I searched from the beginning.........will get the hang of all this I hope


----------



## happybleats

here it is again 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/pregnancy-test-143988/



> "Bleach test is 1cup bleach then add 2cc of urine (DO NOT add bleach to urine)
> If it starts to fizz and continues or foams = pregnant
> If it doesn't do anything or starts to fizz and stops after a minute = Non pregnant
> Supposedly this is about 95-97% accurate
> My dad used this method for cattle on the ranch when I grew up. Never knew what he was doing till I got older. He said the pregnancy hormones make the acid stronger and makes the bleach fizz longer. I also had a friend who was studying to be a large animal vet and she used this as a research paper and ran some tests. She said it seemed to be very accurate.
> 
> Dandelion - you take a bunch about 5 dandelion leaves and place on newspaper, pour urine all over the leaves, wait ten minutes, look at leaves - if there are small blisters kinda reddish on the leaves = pregnant
> if none = not pregnant. Don't know what the accuracy on this one is. My grandma used this when my mom thought she was pregnant.
> 
> Pine Sol test I read about online - supposedly if you put urine into pine sol and it changes color = pregnant if no color change = not pregnant.
> 
> ADDED - All three of these tests are said to work on humans. I know the dandelion was used on my mom; never used the bleach test on anything but cattle; and never tried the pine sol test. "


----------



## Texaslass

I actually knew about the bleach test- I read about it on here, of course, but I have just been too lazy to do it. 
I was going to try it with Ella, but I didn't savor following her around like that. :lol: She runs at the slightest thing anyway, and she would know I was up to something. 
Good tip about the dowel, maybe I'll do that.


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

Can be very dangerous!!!!! The chemicals in urine really should never be mixed with bleach. When you do this test DO IT OUTSIDE/ My neighbor almost died doing it in the barn as there was not lots of air circulating


----------



## Texaslass

Wow, thanks, good to know!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bleach and ammonia mixed makes mustard gas, yes, it's dangerous. Like awshucksgoatfarmvt said, do it outside with proper ventilation  :thumbup:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Bleach and ammonia mixed makes mustard gas, yes, it's dangerous. Like awshucksgoatfarmvt said, do it outside with proper ventilation  :thumbup:


Know-it-all!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh:


----------



## Sheffba

Me Too.....


----------



## nancy d

Well folks I tried it on someone who is due in 3 weeks. There was some fizz.
Next up an open doe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nancy d said:


> Well folks I tried it on someone who is due in 3 weeks. There was some fizz.
> Next up an open doe.


Curious to here what happens! Did you get a lot of fizz?

Id try it, but I dont want to waste so much bleach.... maybe it would work if you cut the bleach amount and pee amount in half. :chin:


----------



## nancy d

Lacie I was thinking the same thing about the amount of bleach!.
There was some fizz but not a lot. To start with I got tired of waiting for the bleach to settle down before I added the urine.


----------



## milk and honey

I didn't actually use a whole "cup" of bleach ...I took it to mean , like...a teacup. So I put some bleach in glass custard cups on my dark table so that I could see the reaction best. Both of them fizzed and then fizzed a second time and continues for several seconds. I took that as positive. As I said, I'm fairly certain on one of them and when the other reacted the same...


----------



## nancy d

Heidi I read somewhere else to use a whole cup.
Anyhoo ha I haven't gotten to an open doe yet.


----------



## milk and honey

I just don't see what the difference would be???


----------



## goathiker

The bleach doesn't have to go to waste. It could still be used to clean outside animal stuff. Rabbit cages, dog houses, goat toys, etc.


----------



## Dani-1995

I was told that the bleach would test the ph of the urine and not the hormones. Is this true?


----------



## milk and honey

That would be my guess.... Since it's such a basic reaction thing... I did note that one of the does had very concentrated looking urine, while the others was very dilute looking yet the reactions were just the same...!


----------



## nancy d

^ interesting!


----------



## Dani-1995

I was told the ph wiuld be affected more by diet than pregnancy although that could affect it some. I'm not sure though. It'd be neat to see a university do a study on this.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Might try this... Don't want to draw blood bug might be a good try!


----------



## xolindy01ox

I was wonder if maybe taping a pad to their rear to absorb their pee, and the squeezing 2 cc into the bleach would work too. Anybody try that yet??? I'm just curious because I have a skittish doe that doesn't want any body near her.


----------



## BCG

xolindy01ox said:


> I was wonder if maybe taping a pad to their rear to absorb their pee, and the squeezing 2 cc into the bleach would work too. Anybody try that yet??? I'm just curious because I have a skittish doe that doesn't want any body near her.


LOL! That's hilarious! Probably work I suppose....but pretty funny to think about your doe running around with a maxi pad taped to her rear! LOL!


----------



## goathiker

It would hav to be an all natural pad. Most of those have chemicals in them and could mess up the test.


----------



## kramsay

How early will the bleach test work ? Thanks!


----------



## Moocowman123

I am not really sure, but from what I have read in the past, it is supposed to work very well. I think I will try it this year. Does anyone know if the does have to be so far along for it to work?


----------



## ciwheeles

There is a link on the first page that I'm pretty sure explains how far long they need to be.


----------



## xolindy01ox

When you guys say fizzing do you mean being able to hear it fizz?


----------



## milk and honey

I could hear and see it fizz . As I noted before, I tested in small glass cups on a dark wood table so I could see it well.


----------



## BCG

So I just did a bleach test on 4 does. Not sure what to think here.

Doe 1 and 2 - pretty sure they are both bred for January kids. Results of test was fizzy bubbles like a soda would bubble and a thin layer of foam.

Doe 3 - not sure if she's bred. She was marked to kid this weekend, but has no bag or other signs of getting ready to kid. Her belly is huge though! Her test result was instant crazy foam. Like you poured a beer to fast. It nearly foamed over the top of the glass. I thought that was a definitely pregnant result....but then....I tested a doeling who I know is not pregnant and was never exposed to a Buck....

Doe 4 - doeling never exposed. Test result same as doe 3. Excessive foam!

Hmm....any thoughts?


----------



## MylieD

So, I happened to be next to my 4 month old doe with a cup when she peed, so I figured why not add to the unofficial research. There was no reaction whatsoever. If it makes a difference, her pee was clear as water. Now if I can get some from my two year old...


----------



## BCG

Interesting. My control subject (doeling) and doe 3 had darker urine. It's been cold here so they don't drink as much water as usual. Wonder if that has anything to do with the result.


----------



## BCG

So doe 3 that had the foamy beer reaction just came into standing heat today. How do you all think that would effect hormones and this test?


----------



## MylieD

I wonder if it's not affected more by the concentration of ammonia more than anything else. If only you could test her again after she drinks a lot. I still haven't been able to catch any from my older doe whom I suspect is pregnant.


----------



## Dani-1995

MylieD said:


> I wonder if it's not affected more by the concentration of ammonia more than anything else. If only you could test her again after she drinks a lot. I still haven't been able to catch any from my older doe whom I suspect is pregnant.


The scientist in me says it has to be something like that or pH or something of that sort. I dont see how a disinfectant can test hormones


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Anyone think it works on dogs?


----------



## BCG

I'm not convinced it works at all. Still field testing. LOL. So far, the non-pregnant does have had the most dramatic results.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Rats! 

I just heard about a toothpaste test... supposedly if it froths or turns bluish, it means pregnant... I'm pretty sceptical on that one though...


----------



## BCG

Haha...that does sound a bit unlikely.

There is also a pine sol test. Think it turns red if pregnant. Haven't tried that one.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think for the pine sol, if it changes color at all they are pregnant. I haven't tried any of these yet, so I have no idea if they work at all.


----------



## BCG

I think I'll test a few more with bleach and then do 5 or 6 with pine sol. Maybe a few of you can check a few and we can collaborate to figure out....does this really work?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have a really old bottle of pine sol, think it would still work? How much of each do you need? (Pee and pine sol)


----------



## BCG

Can't find any specifics on pine sol test. I'm most going to use 1/4 cup pine sol and 2-4 cc urine and see what happens.


----------



## goatygirl

If you cover there nose so they can not breath they will end up peeing


----------



## BCG

goatygirl said:


> If you cover there nose so they can not breath they will end up peeing


Good to know. I've been just hanging out waiting. Sometimes, if I scratch around their tails they'll pee.


----------



## goatygirl

Can't wait to see the kids!


----------

